# Itunes and Ipod adding video clips



## Me22 (Jan 1, 2001)

Not sure if this is the right forum for this but here goes - since you folk seem to know a lot 
I have an ipod classic and am gradually adding media to it
Added all my mp3s and not downloading from apple if I can help it!
Regarding video clips I have learnt how to convert flv flies to mp4 and add them Sometimes they have no sound lol - who knows why.
I also managed to add 1 wmv file as thought it was not possible But it plays fine
Anyway my main question is - since when I downloaded Itunes it automatically downloaded Quick time (even though i was quite happy with my Quicktime Alternative ) - why wont Itunes let mr add quicktime video clips to my Ipod?
Says wrong format.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

If you look at this, it may help.

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=302892


----------



## Me22 (Jan 1, 2001)

That was quick Thanks very much for the advice.
I dont suppose you could tell me the best way to add music too can you?
I have about 3,000 songs Want to add them manually so itunes doesnt take over
But my question is - Do I add all my music , and also create playlists too Or is it better just to create lots of playlists to add?
The reason i ask also is that I love Elvis and will have about 10 versions of heartbreak hotel if I add all the albums lol


----------



## strouprob (Jan 3, 2008)

In Itunes you can add a directory or a file. If you want to separate your songs it is better to do it in Explorer to a separate directory and then use the Itunes directory add to import the songs (it is off of the file menu) The second way would be to add the entire directory and then go to View=Show Duplicates. Here you can do a mass delete of the duplicates you do not want to show in your library. It will ask you if you want to delete source media, say no, then the file will stay where you have it, it will not show up in your Itunes library at that point. Create your play lists and have fun.


----------

